# Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 - Tyres



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I am due 2 new tyres and "Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3" have good reviews. Anyone using them? Currently using Michelin Pilot Sport 3 and have no complaints with them.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I had the previous generation and they were the best tyre I had used. Was going to get the 3 but they weren't available in my size when I came to buy, so landed up with Michelin Pilot Sport 4, which is supposedly closer to the Super Sport than PS3.


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently changed from Contis to a set of Asymmetric 3's and immediately found things much quieter. May be my imagination but think the steering is slightly less effort with the A3's - remember driving away after the fit thinking this is much nicer, feels really planted on the corners ...but that might be some psychological thing with me justifying the new purchase  . Haven't used them in the wet yet.


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Went from michelin ps4 to assy 3.ps4 are more planted better response and grip and harder noiser ride than the assy 3.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

New tyres are usually quieter than the old ones are. Fresh rubber dampens more. Also the larger thread blocks allow for more movement giving a lighter feeling in the steering. Comparing old with new... hardly ever a fair comparison.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

What's the rim protection like? I've heard that it's much less compared to the old as2...


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I have those (18s) on my BMW- really nice tyres, quiet and plenty of grip but I don't think they last all that long


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

All the tyres are brand new.only difference is the ps4 were 18s and the assy 3 are 19s.don't know about rim protection because I've put 255 on an 8.5 rim


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

I was worried too about rim protection having read is wasn't as good on AS3's. It's fine. Looks very similar to previous Contis. In fact brushed a kerb the other day and it protected 100 per cent with no rim damage.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. Have gone for the Goodyear's and being fitted Saturday. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Blackcirlces have since emailed stating the tyres are not recommend by the manufacture for my car. I should be looking for A0 or R1 recommended tyres. They will fit fine though...

Inclined to still go for the Goodyear tyres. Any thoughts on this please?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

benbuhagiar said:


> Blackcirlces have since emailed stating the tyres are not recommend by the manufacture for my car. I should be looking for A0 or R1 recommended tyres. They will fit fine though...
> 
> Inclined to still go for the Goodyear tyres. Any thoughts on this please?


Load of tosh about them not being recommend


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I've gone for them in the end. I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

rajanm1 said:


> benbuhagiar said:
> 
> 
> > Blackcirlces have since emailed stating the tyres are not recommend by the manufacture for my car. I should be looking for A0 or R1 recommended tyres. They will fit fine though...
> ...


Too right, as long as the replacement tyre is of the right size and can support the weight of your vehicle and you are not going to drive at speeds that exceed the tyres rating then its fine.


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> What's the rim protection like? I've heard that it's much less compared to the old as2...


The old AS2 had two variants - "normal" and "extra rim protection"

The new AS3 only have one, and it's mid-way between the previous two.
i.e. better than AS2 "normal", not as much as AS2 "extra"


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am getting a set of 4 A3's fitted tomorrow


----------



## donwhuman (Sep 10, 2016)

I have these fitted to my V6Q.

Improved road feel and grip in all weathers. Feels less like a computer game now too

Go for it!


----------



## scarface_uk (Jul 6, 2015)

I had the ASy 3 fitted on mine 2 weeks ago, all 4 changed. In terms of noise I thought they sounded the same but the grip is miles better than previous tyres (granted I had budget tyres on), and have no wheel spin.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

They also emailed me to say they weren't recommended because my car should have runflats. Nothing to worry about, I've had the goodyears on since September and I'm still here


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I had my car serviced last week... needed 2 new front tires... but the rears were down to 4mm but 4 years old so got them changed too.

The dealer wanted £790 but price match... so 5 minute web search and kwikfit were the cheapest £609 and the dealer matched it, and charged me £605 for all 4 fitted which i though was pretty good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I had Eagle F1's AS3's fitted recently also. The noise seems the same, grip is much better and cuts through surface water with ease. The rim protector works thank god as I mounted curb the other day. Alloys are as new/unmarked  so was a bit concerned initially but they did their job.

Good premium tyres make for happy drivers, never buy mid range/budget waste of money!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

aquazi01 said:


> I had my car serviced last week... needed 2 new front tires... but the rears were down to 4mm but 4 years old so got them changed too.
> 
> The dealer wanted £790 but price match... so 5 minute web search and kwikfit were the cheapest £609 and the dealer matched it, and charged me £605 for all 4 fitted which i though was pretty good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size are they? Sounds like a lot to pay because I got 2x 225, 2x 255 r18s for £440 from black circles inc fitting


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ashfinlayson said:


> aquazi01 said:
> 
> 
> > I had my car serviced last week... needed 2 new front tires... but the rears were down to 4mm but 4 years old so got them changed too.
> ...


prob 255/35/19 they are usually around £150-170 per corner


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > aquazi01 said:
> ...


255s on the front of a TT  ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

255s on the front of a TT  ?
Yep


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> aquazi01 said:
> 
> 
> > I had my car serviced last week... needed 2 new front tires... but the rears were down to 4mm but 4 years old so got them changed too.
> ...


Yep as above they are 255/35/19 all around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarface_uk (Jul 6, 2015)

I paid £450 inc fitting on my R18's


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Where did you get that deal scarface?


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep, I've got 255/35/19 all around. They are excellent tyres. got them supplied and fitted from F1 autocenter was the cheapest and most convenient.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

aquazi01 said:


> I had my car serviced last week... needed 2 new front tires... but the rears were down to 4mm but 4 years old so got them changed too.
> 
> The dealer wanted £790 but price match... so 5 minute web search and kwikfit were the cheapest £609 and the dealer matched it, and charged me £605 for all 4 fitted which i though was pretty good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you'd have tried Tyreshopper or Black Circles, you'd have saved over £100 MORE!!


----------

